
Hermès’s Refusal to Change Is Its Most Radical Gesture Yet - chriscampbell
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/02/15/t-magazine/hermes.html
======
chriscampbell
It’s amazing that today the idea of employing 4,000 crafts people is novel but
this is really a very cool story of doing business the same way for
generations.

